# Gm.dls?



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

This is in windows....or windows/system. I have win95. It takes up over 3mb space.......do I need it please?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

A Google search on Gm.dls produces 574 'hits' many of which suggest that it has something to do with your sound and/or video.

If you open up your System folder in Explorer and right click on Gm.dls what information do you get from the Properties tab?.


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

It's part of your "midi" sythesizer, as a sample set of default "sounds", DLS (Microsoft's Downloadable Soundbank system, leave it, unless you do not use the midi player and never intend to.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Nothing helpful at all from properties, just 'a dls file' and the usual created, modified, accessed dates. I've moved it to c:\back up but the access date is today. I'm wondering though whether that was just because I clicked on properties.

What's the midi player please? Is that media player and media player2? Because I don't use them. I use Irfanview which has played all the sound files I've tried so far.

Just tried a mpeg and a mid file......media player2 played both ok.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Here is a very basic definition of what MIDI means;http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/M/MIDI.html

I don't think it is a 'player' like Winamp etc. although the MIDI standard is involved in producing sounds. I wouldn't know if it's safe to delete the particular file of samples that starwaves referred to but, if you are looking to clear some space on your hard drive, Disk Cleanup in System Tools looks like a better bet to me.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

OK, looks like I'd better keep it.....Thanx for your advice.


----------

